# Anyone ever try using smaller sized hives?



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

My greats and many friends from East Europe used the small "Alpine Hive" with really good results. I can't remember the dimension off the top of my head but it was small and everything was foundationless.


----------



## BeekeepingIsGood (Aug 12, 2012)

Interesting. Checked it out and looks like the alpine hive is very similar to the traditional warré.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have used the Warre for two years and I would go larger not smaller. Would be nice not to have a huge tower. Small cell doesn't have anything to do with the internal volume of the hive, but rather the spacing of the combs and if the bees are trained in on small cell.


----------



## BeekeepingIsGood (Aug 12, 2012)

Bush_84 said:


> Small cell doesn't have anything to do with the internal volume of the hive, but rather the spacing of the combs


Agreed. Thing is even if we can add a 9th comb, the standard warré is still just slightly bigger than needed for the spacing recommended for small cell.


----------

